# Saraiki Sindhi Punjabi: تھیواں



## Alfaaz

*Context:* song lyrics
_"je meiN tethoN wakhri jeewaaN 
qasam khudaa di kaafir theewaaN
zair peyaala hans ke peewaaN"

_*Questions:* 

What language(s) are _thiyaa, theenaa, theewaaN, theeyaaN _from and used in?
What would thiyaa and theewaaN translate into Urdu or English as?
کہلاؤں ? کہا ?
If the guess is correct, then what is the difference between theeNRaa/thiyaa , aakhNRaa/aakheyaa , keNRaa/keyaa?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> *Context:* song lyrics
> _"je meiN tethoN wakhri jeewaaN
> qasam khudaa di kaafir theewaaN
> zair peyaala hans ke peewaaN"
> 
> _*Questions:*
> 
> What language(s) are _thiyaa, theenaa, theewaaN, theeyaaN _from and used in?
> What would thiyaa and theewaaN translate into Urdu or English as?
> کہلاؤں ? کہا ?
> If the guess is correct, then what is the difference between theeNRaa/thiyaa , aakhNRaa/aakheyaa , keNRaa/keyaa?


My understanding is that this is a variety of Punjabi but my knowledge is n't sufficient to say what the name of that variety is! It could even be Saraiki.

In the quote, "thiivaaN" would be "ho'uuN" in Urdu (hovaaN in Standard Punjabi)

I don't know the answer to the first part of your last question (probably honaa/hu'aa) but "aakhNRaa" and "kehNRaa" are verbs (infinitives) whereas "aakhiyaa" and "kehiyaa" are past tense/participles (kahaa in Urdu). 

Should n't the word be "has" and not "hans"?


----------



## marrish

I don't speak Saraiki but I'm pretty sure it is a Saraiki form. On the whole, barring this word, the text is perfectly standard Punjabi (can be that Saraiki is to this extent similar). It doesn't mean ''to say'' but as QP SaaHib says, _hovaaN_, or even _ho jaavaaN_.


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> but "aakhNRaa" and "kehNRaa" are verbs (infinitives) whereas "aakhiyaa" and "kehiyaa" are past tense/participles (kahaa in Urdu).
> Should n't the word be "has" and not "hans"?


Thanks for answering; Rephrased question: Is there any difference between aakhNRaa and kehNRaa (as both seem to be translated as _kehnaa_ in Urdu)? probably...


----------



## panjabigator

I've studied very little Siraiki/Multani, but enough to say that this looks like Siraiki to me. If I am not mistaken, I believe some varieties of PahāRī and Hindko also use this form "thīvāN." I've seen it plenty in Sikh Gurbāni, I might add.


----------



## marrish

The same element figures in the past forms in Gujarati, e.g. thai gayo - ho gayaa.


----------



## panjabigator

Listening to Gujarati music as we speak, and hearing that form plenty  I wonder if Rajasthani has it too? 

I know I've asked something about this somewhere in the past.


----------



## marrish

I don't know the answer but I don't think Rajasthani (which?!) has it. I happen to have had _maarvaaRii_ speaking neighbours for some time and I don't recall anything like this.


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks for this comment, Marrish Sahib. I should have specified which Rajasthani language I meant, or at least said something the qualified (vaguely) that I meant the languages of Rajasthan.

I wonder if this form is also found in Pothohari. I'll inquire and report.


----------



## marrish

panjabigator said:


> Thanks for this comment, Marrish Sahib. I should have specified which Rajasthani language I meant, or at least said something the qualified (vaguely) that I meant the languages of Rajasthan.
> 
> I wonder if this form is also found in Pothohari. I'll inquire and report.


You are welcome, it is just the interesting question that you raised. I hope you are successful in finding it in Pothwaarii.


----------



## panjabigator

I've ascertained an answer: My friend said he would say "howāN" in Pothwārī.


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for all the interesting answers!


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for all the interesting answers!



But you did n't tell me if the word was "has" or "hans".


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> But you did n't tell me if the word was "has" or "hans".


I guessed in post # 4: 


> Should n't the word be "has" and not "hans"?
> probably...


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> I guessed in post # 4:



Call me "thick", but I am sorry I don't quite understand. Could I please have a straight forward answer to my question. From wherever you have copied this material, was the word? ہنس or ہس ?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for answering; Rephrased question: Is there any difference between aakhNRaa and kehNRaa (as both seem to be translated as _kehnaa_ in Urdu)? probably...



It depends which part of the Punjab you are from. In my part "aakhNRaa" is used but only 20 miles way, they use "kehNRaa". Both mean "to say".

Hiir aakhdii Jogiyaa ch_huuTh aakheN
kauNR ruThRe yaar manaauNdaa e


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> From wherever you have copied this material, was the word? ہنس or ہس ?


They are lyrics QP SaaHib, from دھرتی لہو منگدی . If you as a Punjabi speaker are suggesting that it is _has_, then it probably is _has_! Most seem to use hassda/di, but some also seem to say hansda/di...


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> They are lyrics QP SaaHib, from دھرتی لہو منگدی . If you as a Punjabi speaker are suggesting that it is _has_, then it probably is _has_! Most seem to use hassda/di, but some also seem to say hansda/di...



Yes, it is *has* and not *hans* in Punjabi.."chiTTe dand hasaNRuuN na'iiN rahNde, te lokii pai_hRe shak karde!"


----------

